# Summer throwdown is on



## herkysprings (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry I have to post this early as I have some family things going on (death) but I wanted to get this out now rather than later. This is also posted as the second post in the fattie throwdown sticky. I'll be online to answer questions as soon as I can tomorrow.

Secret Ingredients to pick from:

1) Root vegtables or Tubers as defined by:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_vegetable
and
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuber

2) Any combination of ingredients form the following Scoville Chart that register 100 or over. At least one ingredients must start in whole form. Other ingredients may be in processed form (powders)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoville_scale

3) Goat Cheese


Secret word is: Blue
OR
Secret signal is: OK hand sign next to the fattie

Have fun.


----------



## ocsnapper (Aug 8, 2009)

Mmmmm now this I will have to think on... Can't wait to see what everyone has in store for there fatties... 

Good luck and fun times to all......


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 8, 2009)

On the chart you are using it says Law Enforcement Grade, Does that mean we use Mace in the fattie or just Mace the judges if we loose??? LOL

I actually *have* (in hot sauce collection)a bottle of Pure Capsaicin that I could Use.


----------



## herkysprings (Aug 8, 2009)

My Remmington 870 says you wont be macing me :D But yes, if its a valid ingredient on the chart, it can be used! :D

Of course in order to get more points you may have to attempt to eat that fattie full of mace and photograph the salty tears of pain.... :D


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL

Does fresh horseradish qualify as a tuber? It is a root vegetable but i didn't see it on the sites you posted.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 8, 2009)

You have started the strange parts of what left of my brain cells moving. I will come up with hopefully with a good fattie on two. see ya soon


----------



## benjaminr (Aug 8, 2009)

Such a random collection of things, but I will see what I can cook up.


----------



## herkysprings (Aug 8, 2009)

If its a root vegtable go for it! I was really going for "potato" not "tomato" :D

Remember you dont have to use all 3 things.


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me in fellers!!!!!!

I do have a question. For the "classic", it basically can be anything but just doesn't have to include the secret ingredients right? Do we have to made side dishes, or just the fattie is ok?


thanks!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 8, 2009)

My understanding is that it has to contain one of the items from the three groups listed.


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm cool on the mystery ingredient one. I got a great idea for that one and already bought the ingredients. What abouit the "classic" one is what my question is for.

thanks!


----------



## herkysprings (Aug 8, 2009)

Classic one just has to be Summer / BackyardBBQ / Tailgator themed. Does not ahve to include the secret ingredients.

Sides are fine especially if they work with your theme!


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok folks. My secret ingredient Fattie is wrapped and ready for the smoker. Lookin' good!!! Ok gettng hungry here. :)


----------



## que-ball (Aug 9, 2009)

I have two entries for the classic/tailgater category at 124* and 127*, with the smoker running a steady 230*.  My secret ingredient fattie is still in the planning stages.


----------



## herkysprings (Aug 17, 2009)

FYI Judging is underway. There may be a bit of a delay but we should have answers soon.

Fire It Up - Your PM box is full ;)


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 17, 2009)

Impatiently waiting... LOL


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I wonder what the prizes will be? :)  Good luck everyone. Great job to all. Some greaa looking fatties.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 17, 2009)

Just noticed that, oops.
Emptied some mail though.


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 18, 2009)

This is like the Jeopardy music playing, anticipating the results. LOL


----------

